# my first bream....46cm!!!!!



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

dayum strait fools. zipper scored his first bream 
out of all the lures i baught yo take on camp with me the packet of plastics i won off kfdu was the one that won my heart and made my camp 
the plastics where berkley powerbait in baluk hawg (brown pumpkinseed)
i fired off a couple of casts at a jetty and 3rd cast something has taken it...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ it ran well (winner of most line off drag) saw it heading strait for a pole about 30 meters out, and it was getting there fast OH NOES!! so i tightened the drag but yet it kept taking the line, so some rod work and guiding the fish draged it away. then it started heading for the pier ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ used some rod work again and draged it away ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZstrait out adreneline was pumping hard as, i got it close into shore now
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz another run still going then it started to tire out. ended up getting it in after a good fight. and no net so i grabed the leader and shot it onto the sand. the camp leader was gob smacked because he had been fishing ducks arm and around gippsland for most of his life and has never caught anything like that, then a kid comes up and on the first day he scores this sucker. BOOYA.. the fish is landed and i am shaking with adreneline, cant even cast or reel in so i just go back. 
heres a couple of happy snaps
now i have only one problem. how do i improve on this? mwahahah

edit: 3 of the camp guys (ones dad own fishing charter) recon it went 2.5 kilos


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

a couple more photos


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

:shock: :shock:

WOW! What a thumper......good on ya Zipper.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done I was wondering if you got to camp or not.

They sure pull hard in shallow water don't they..........thats a fish anyone would be proud of 8)

Go catch another one tommorow....... Gippsland Ludrick are thumpers too :shock:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

patwah said:


> Nice one Zip Zip man, dont use up all your mojo before you get a yak mate


haha mate i'll try not to. spoken to the rentals today and they have finally cracked and i have raised my grades at school so these holidays its getting serious and i will most likely have a yak by the end. 8)



homemade said:


> Well done I was wondering if you got to camp or not.
> 
> They sure pull hard in shallow water don't they..........thats a fish anyone would be proud of 8)
> 
> Go catch another one tommorow....... Gippsland Ludrick are thumpers too :shock:


mate i got back tonight. that fish was the only one of the camp unfortunatley but funily enough..i dont really care. that is a fish i will never forget.
the gippsland lakes are a wonderful place and i highly recomend it for yaking if anyone wishes to go there.

cheers


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi

Are you sure its only 46cm? It looks a hell of a lot bigger than my 45cm bream. :mrgreen:

Ian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVbAhmQAAAhXgAAQYAEAgBAAN2PcECAAVEIaaGho0yDVGeqfpJ6RmgTnIO7+41EI3arj5d4kmF/MgpG2rCmzFAwyahAZGLUW4/F3JFOFCQVsCGZA


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome catch Zipper. Bet you weren't expecting that to happen!
You're supposed to start with an undersized one first then work your way up to that size!!! ;-)

Cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done young fella,

Have you eaten it yet, is it too late to get it on a brag mat, and into the hall of fame?
It might not be the biggest, but it would have to be second! biggest. And a great report, thanks for sharing with us!

Cheers Andybear  

Edit: I guess I didn't have my special thinking cap on when I mentioned the hall of fame. I guess you were not fishing from a kayak, so it does not qualify. Still a hell of a fish though! Lucky it didn't take off a limb! :shock:


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Great fish But i can't believe you killed it! Those fish take at least 20-30 years to grow to that size and are breaders so it's a shame to kill it  . But well done :shock:

Josho


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

josho, i know mate i fealt really bad about killing it. but it was under strange circumstances as it was my first and was on camp and was big, it also fed 12 people and everyone was very happy about it, one kid even said "i usually hate fish, but now i remember just how great fresh fish tastes" so it wasnt all bad.
it was the first and will be the last time i will kill a large bream.

cheers


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

No worries mate. As long as it was put to good use and seeing as it was such a long fight would of put it under stress even more!

Josho


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Well done, gotta get the posting numbers up
Brian


----------



## Jase (Aug 11, 2008)

Woooah, nice fish mate, are you sure you didn't zip down to the local fish shop, and buy a snapper and some spray paint :lol:

Good catch!

Jase


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Holy crap! :shock:

Thats probably the biggest bream I've ever seen!

Nice catch.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great catch. Howd she taste?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

*AMAZING!*


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hate to harp on, or rain on your parade but that bream was close on 30 years old, most people dont realise just how slow growing and long lived they are. Great capture for a first fish though you should be proud of it.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow!
Monster bream, zipper!!
Improve on that??? 
Don't think you need to prove anything further!!! :lol:


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Top fish zipper well done    
Regards
Ant


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Good on ya Zipper.

That bream would have caused some serious problems in the fight - they're tough to stop at that size (actually, I can only imagine, as I've never caught one that big). It's great that you were able to do so on soft plastic as well.

You've motivated me to get out there tomorrow morning and try my luck.

Love Gippsland Lakes - it would have to be one of the primary kayak fishing destinations in the country (said by a Victorian). Make sure you get out to Lake Tyers one day and give it a go too.

Nothing to be ashamed of in keeping it Zip. Perfectly legal thing to do, and mighty tasty on the campfire.

When you start to get a few more... you'll appreciate the thrill of doing both.

Make sure you send in the report of the next bream - tough act to follow though.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Holy crap dude.........that's _*H U G E*_ 
Very well done indeed.


----------

